# Easier music interface



## hotbaud87 (Jul 4, 2007)

This is my third thread today, I think I need to pace myself...

I think one feature that could really use some upgrading is the music player through your computer/netowrk. 

If there was a way to sort by genres, artists, albums, etc and also a way to change what parts of the .mp3 ID tags show up. For example, right now, if you look at your list of songs in a folder, it is going to show the windows filename. if the file name is really long (like if the .mp3 file name has the artist, track number, and / or album title in the file name), you can't see the name of the song because it's cut off by the end of the screen. this makes searching for a certain song very difficult. You should be able to just see the artist and song name, or just the file name.

I know you can do this with Galleon, but it would be really nice to be able to do it without making your PC run another background program.


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

use galleon it has a music organizer and lot of other apps. it does all the sorting your talking about


----------

